# quoting



## Loob

Help!

How do you do that thing about quoting only part of a previous post?

Loob


----------



## Outsider

I just use the "quote" button (lower right of each post), and then delete whatever is not relevant.


----------



## jacinta

Loob said:


> Help!
> 
> How do you do that thing about quoting only part of a previous post?
> 
> Loob



Hi Loob,

First, click on quote at the bottom of the post you want to reply to.  If you only want part of the quote, just erase what you don't want in your message.  Another way to do it is to highlight the text you want to quote, right-click and copy, then paste it to a new message, highlight it again and click the quote button that looks like a speech bubble on the toolbar of the reply box.  
That looks like this:



> Another way to do it is to highlight the text you want to quote


I hope this helps.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi Guys

Also on the subject of quoting, how do you do multiple quotes (particularly from different posts) in a single post? Thanks.


----------



## Jana337

Hello, 

Click on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the posts you want to quote and then hit either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Jana


----------



## elroy

In the bottom right corner of each post, to the right of the "QUOTE" button, there is another, smaller button with quotation marks and a plus sign.  Let's name it the "plus button."

Say you want to quote three different posts.

Hit the "plus button" in two of them.  The button will turn red and the plus sign will turn into a minus sign. 

Then, either hit the main "QUOTE" button in the last post, or the "plus button" and then the "Post Reply" button beneath the very last post in the thread - whichever you prefer.

You will then be taken to a window with all the quotes you want, ready for you to add your contribution and submit.

By the way, the order in which the quotes appear will be the order in which you selected them, not the order in which the respective posts appear in the thread.


----------



## Nunty

Another way to quote some bits, but not all of a post is to put the tag [/quote) after the first part you want to quote (where you replace the ) with a ], of course), and then to put [quote), making the same change, at the beginning of the next part you want to quote. Like this:



elroy said:


> In the bottom right corner of each post, to the right of the "QUOTE" button, there is another, smaller button with quotation marks and a plus sign.  Let's name it the "plus button."


That was the first bit I wanted to quote.



> Then, either hit the main "QUOTE" button in the last post, or the "plus button" and then the "Post Reply" button beneath the very last post in the thread - whichever you prefer.


Then I deleted some of the post, but put the new tag where I wanted the next quote to start, just before the word "Then", above.

If you choose to quote by highlighting text, don't forget to click the  button with the yellow speech balloon to make it look like a quote,


> which is what I did for this bit.


 All that does, actually is put the [quote) and [/quote) tags in at each end.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Thanks heaps Jana, Elroy and Nun-Translator. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## .   1

elroy said:


> In the bottom right corner of each post, to the right of the "QUOTE" button, there is another, smaller button with quotation marks and a plus sign. Let's name it the "plus button."
> 
> Say you want to quote three different posts.
> 
> Hit the "plus button" in two of them. The button will turn red and the plus sign will turn into a minus sign.
> 
> Then, either hit the main "QUOTE" button in the last post, or the "plus button" and then the "Post Reply" button beneath the very last post in the thread - whichever you prefer.


You may also break up a single post to reply to each part by cutting and pasting the [quote marks].
To do what I just did I copied the [quote = marks] from the begining of elroy's post and pasted it into the text at the point I wanted to comment.  I then copied and pasted the 





> mark from the end of elroy's post and I had two distinct posts of elroy's to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will then be taken to a window with all the quotes you want, ready for you to add your contribution and submit.
> 
> By the way, the order in which the quotes appear will be the order in which you selected them, not the order in which the respective posts appear in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> This is better than responding within the quote as that type of response is slightly more difficult to then quote in response.
> 
> .,,
Click to expand...


----------



## cuchuflete

You have yet another choice, a little less up-to-the-moment, but easily understood:

These guys:  ❝❞
In the post above, Robert tells us, "This is better than responding within the quote".


----------



## .   1

cuchuflete said:


> but easily understood:
> 
> These guys: ❝❞


Not by this little black duck.
What are these guys?

Robert


----------



## cuchuflete

❝Not by this little black duck.
What are these guys?

Robert❞

Just some dingbats (ornamental characters) from a font I access with Mac
Character Palette.  I think PCs have something similar, though I cannot recall what 
it's called.  It displays a font, I click the symbol or letter I want to insert, and it pops
into the text entry window here.   ❧❤❦❢❛ ✘✎☛

Of course vB software give us these ➔ """"  

I prefer the big ducks, just for effect, sometimes➵ ➠➳❂❀


----------



## Outsider

In addition to Nun-Translator's explanation above, you can also add [QUOTE=elroy;2265951) at the start of each subquote, if you want the name of the person you're quoting to appear in every quotation. The easiest way is to copy/past eit after using the automatic "quote" button.

Another thing is nested quotes -- quoting a post that contains quotes of another post, which you wish to preserve. This has to be done "manually", by copy-pasting the quotes in the original post. For that, you can either:

1) Open two windows in your browser, one with the original post, to copy from it, and another where you post the text to compose your reply.
2) Open just one window, click "reply", and then scroll down to copy the text from the previous posts, which appear at the bottom of the page.
3) Copy/paste the whole text of the post. You will lose the distinction between text and quote, but you can recreate the quotes by using the comic-book-balloon icon.  

By the way, although quotes are lost if you hit the "quote" button, you can still copy them directly from the post, like in a word processor.


----------



## Loob

Thank you, everyone.  Very useful, though it may take me a few days to digest it fully 

Loob


----------

